# Internet Shrooms!



## chemengin12 (Mar 30, 2011)

So i just bought magic mushrooms off a website called (uncreatively) buy-magic-mushrooms.com. HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE? It is an amsterdam based shop but usually those places dont fuck with sending shit to the u.s. Anyone think i could get in some trouble for this??


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Mar 30, 2011)

Shrooms or spores? Spores are legal, mushroom fruits are not.


----------



## chemengin12 (Mar 30, 2011)

Shrooms dude. Idk that they are totally shrooms tho like cubensis and such. They're like a different kind of fungis that contain pcilosybin and pscilocin.
the link
http://buy-magic-mushrooms.com/


----------



## CaliGrower420 (Mar 30, 2011)

I know theyre the only legal form of shrooms in amsterdam but theyre savage for shipping to the U.S.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Mar 30, 2011)

Interesting, did you read any reviews about them/how did you find out about them??


----------



## chemengin12 (Mar 30, 2011)

simply search buy magic mushrooms lol the cite just said that the purchaser assumes all responsibilities for legality in their country. Free shipping too! When they come in (if they ever do) i'll post a review on whether it went ok or not


----------



## chemengin12 (Mar 30, 2011)

oh and i read reviews on the product but not the website. The product reads just like magic mushrooms, not sure theres any difference between them and common shrooms


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice good luck man, if they dont ship (or are bunk). You should just try to grow them yourselves.


----------



## chemengin12 (Mar 30, 2011)

I want to becuase i know it's very economical! Only 10 bucks a spore and you get a shit load of shrooms from it in a short time! I just need a solid grow place first


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 30, 2011)

truffels huh? pretty cool, if you get yours, i may order some just to keep bagged up as a souvenir


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahhh still at home? Shrooms luckily are much more stealthy to grow at home. No smell, no light consumption, very little space needed.


Oh and if you do grow get panaeolus cyanescens.
Sooooooooo gooooooood of shrooms.

When i got them thought i had been ripped off and gotten half a gram less than i should (1.5 instead of 2) and really 1g=2.5g of normal stuff. Visuals were so crazy.
Im about to move but after i do ill be growing some of these bad boys


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 31, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Ahhh still at home? Shrooms luckily are much more stealthy to grow at home. No smell, no light consumption, very little space needed.
> 
> 
> Oh and if you do grow get panaeolus cyanescens.
> ...


Cyans are wood or straw grown? to lazy to look it up.


----------



## RootzGemini (Mar 31, 2011)

Much better off growing them yourself, very satisfying, faster than the herb, its cheap, easy, and needs little space. I have some pan cyans syringes waiting to be popped, just trying to perfect the casing tek with cubes first. Regardless, poo is the way to go to spawn with pan cyans. They got a tek which incorporates the BRF tek, but adding poo to the mix.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 31, 2011)

hmm i thought they were rotting grass or wood growing shrooms, only reason i never tryed to grow them... gotta look into that..


----------



## RootzGemini (Mar 31, 2011)

*go to shroomery.org you will learn what you need there. *


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 31, 2011)

RootzGemini said:


> *go to shroomery.org you will learn what you need there. *


you talking to me, lol


----------



## NP88 (Mar 31, 2011)

i didn't click your link, but are those for atlantis truffles?

I've read several posts that these are making it to the US without any problems. I have not tried them, nor tried to order them.

My brother says that they are disgustingly gross and slimy, compared to actual mushrooms (not truffles). He tried them in amsterdam a few years back. He says they are the weakest ones they offer in amsterdam, but don't take his word for it. Hope this helps.


----------



## RootzGemini (Mar 31, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> you talking to me, lol


 *
Yea bro, my bad for any confusion. That site has really good info. Have you grown out shrooms before?
*


----------



## Unnk (Mar 31, 2011)

strongest trip ive had were 3.5 g of abort pan cyan for the lamen a abort weighs less and will have same amount of psilocybin as the original weight i was glued to a hill in the park for 5 hours


----------



## chemengin12 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got them succesfully, they were as strong as real shrooms GREAT visuals and body high, i made tea and them ate some after. They tasted suprisingly good but that may have been because they were partially boiled by the tea


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow..if I didn't have a quart of home grown fungus in the cupboard I'd check this out.. too bad I didn't see this thread 1 year ago.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 19, 2011)

meh fuck it i would order them simply for the novelty of having them in a bag like that and i'll just eat the ones i grow. seems like a cool thing to have hanging on the wall or sitting on the book shelf.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 21, 2011)

i always forget i even have shrooms they are in the freezer somewere. probly need thrown out its been over a year and i cant remeber to even try them


----------



## bushwickbill (Apr 21, 2011)

So what if custom finds these coming in the US? Are they just going to take them and send you a letter or what?


----------



## goldenxparadise (May 12, 2017)

I want to order some shrooms online, and so far the only site that i fell upon was mushrooms a website. The only problem is idk if they'll ship to California. Idk if its even legal.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 13, 2017)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Oh and if you do grow get panaeolus cyanescens.
> Sooooooooo gooooooood of shrooms.


Paul Stamets said that it is his favorite one to eat!


----------



## Cousino (Mar 3, 2018)

How long did it take to recieve them?
They also have a website called buy-magic-truffles where I ordered truffles. The website is exactly the same but for truffles.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

Most of the South American strains are quite fun to take with a very recreational feel.

That Amsterdam place must be shady as fuck, as they only allow the growing and sale of fungal sclerotia.


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (May 16, 2018)

chemengin12 said:


> I want to becuase i know it's very economical! Only 10 bucks a spore and you get a shit load of shrooms from it in a short time! I just need a solid grow place first


Bro 10 bucks a spore? I recommend sporedepot.com check it out,growing your own is simple af!


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (May 16, 2018)

Unnk said:


> strongest trip ive had were 3.5 g of abort pan cyan for the lamen a abort weighs less and will have same amount of psilocybin as the original weight i was glued to a hill in the park for 5 hours


Lmfaooo thats so funny, I did a large grow and ended up with a ton of shorts and is not realize they have the same amount of active ingredient even that small and my brother was fucking gone dude he watched transformers like 7 times back to back great memories man! Peace and thanks for the nostalgia


----------

